# What is the difference between a C40 & C50?



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

I am contemplating the purchase of a frame for racing that can be repaired, and was wondering what the difference is between a C40 and a C50? Is there really a huge difference? Would I feel the difference in a crit? In an ideal world where I was rich, I would buy an Extreme Power, but since I still have to work, I am thinking about picking something up on e-bay that I will not cry about if I wreck it, and if I do wreck it, something that I could have repaired.

When did Colnago stop making the C40? When did they start making the C50?


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

fabsroman said:


> I am contemplating the purchase of a frame for racing that can be repaired, and was wondering what the difference is between a C40 and a C50? Is there really a huge difference? Would I feel the difference in a crit? In an ideal world where I was rich, I would buy an Extreme Power, but since I still have to work, I am thinking about picking something up on e-bay that I will not cry about if I wreck it, and if I do wreck it, something that I could have repaired.
> 
> When did Colnago stop making the C40? When did they start making the C50?


Not absolutely an expert on this, but for one thing, the headset size is 1" on the C40 and 1-1/8" on the C50 - which to me is a big deal. The C50 uses a lighter, slotted Ti BB. And the C50 was lightened further in 2005 versus it's debut in 2004 (via the carbon fiber). The C40 also does not have the diamond chainstay.

I think the C50 superceded the C40 in 2004.

I've seen some C40s selling over Ebay with the Oscar Friere Mapei scheme, which is what I originally wanted. But inevitably, used frames have paint chips here and there. And I agree now it is a shame to hide the majority of a carbon fiber frame with white paint.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

I believe the last year or two of the C40 had the diamond (i.e., HP) chainstay and the B-Stay seatstay. Why is a 1 1/8" headset/headtube a big deal compared to a 1" headset/headtube?


----------



## mriddle (Nov 16, 2005)

*C40 vs. C50*

I beleive you can still buy new C40's in Europe. They vary a lot based on the model year. Some newer C40s have the HP stays and B-stay design. Some older versions may be B-stay but prior to the HP. Some even older may be prior to HP & B-stay designs. I think most if not all C40s are 1 inch headtube vs C50 1-1/8.

The C50 has the newer tubes, there are slight variances in the first C50 vs the current models. Mainly smaller lugs, thus lighter weight.

I've rode for years with several people who owned C40s, eventually I bought a C50 based on the experience of riding their bikes and their ongoing state of euphoria. The C40 owners who ride my C50 claim the larger head tube makes for a stiffer front end, slightly less plush. Additionally, the C50's today are available in sloping sizes like your Cristallo. I don't think C40's are/were available in sloping sizes. 

If I could buy another bike today to go along w/my 2006 C50, I would buy a recent model year C40. As you can now attest, Colnago's are like Lay's potatoe chips....

Others on this forum will know far more than me.


----------



## tmluk (Sep 19, 2005)

I have to look into my catalogues to make sure but here is the general breakdown of C40-C50:

1993: C40 - no B-stay, no Ti BB shell, no HP chain-stays, steel forks
~1995: C40 with B-stay, Ti BB shell, no HP chain-stays
~2002: C40 with B-stay, Ti BB shell, HP chain-stays
2003: C50 with B-stay, Ti BB shell, HP chain-stays, 1-1/8 head tube, bigger top/down tubes
~2005: C50 with B-stay, Ti BB shell, HP chain-stays, 1-1/8 head tube, HM CF tubes, shorter lugs

Of course there are other minor updates but this should summarizes C40-C50.
The Ti BB shell is of significance since Al and CF do not share the same thermal expansion coefficient, thus prone to de-laminate, besides the corrosion (see Calfee website). Makes me wonder why bike makers continues to bond CF chain-stays to Al frames.

www.pezcyclingnews.com also has a review on C40 vs. C50.
If you really need the exact year, I have to check my catalogues.


----------



## KATZRKOL (Mar 4, 2004)

*One biggie. .*

I don't think C40's had replaceable durailleur hangers.


----------



## bon vivant (Jan 23, 2005)

*PEZ-Test: Colnago C50 vs. C40*

http://www.trialtir-usa.com/news/colnago/c40-vs-c50.htm


----------



## winston (Nov 7, 2005)

*C50 HP chainstay*

Do all C50's have the HP chainstays, I have just seen one on Ebay with no HP chainstay.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Every C-50 I have seen has had the HP chainstays. Now, the C40's I have seen have had different seat stays and chainstays over different periods of time. Anybody have any information about this.

By the way, I have been watching the Colnagos pretty closely on e-bay, and I haven't seen a C50 without HP chainstays yet, but I also do not pay much attention to frames that do not fit me.


----------



## winston (Nov 7, 2005)

*here's the link to the C50 frame*

Colnago Carbon Fibre C50 Racing Bike Frame (#260067728399)


----------



## tmluk (Sep 19, 2005)

The Spider Web paint scheme appeared in ~ 2003-2004 when both C40 and C50 are still under production.

Looking at the picture: no HP-stays, top tube and down tube are not over-sized Master profile. I would say this bike is a C40, not a C50. May be the buyer can clarify, another question would be interesting is the size of the headset - 1" or 1-1/8".

"fabsroman" is correct that C50 are only produced with HP-stays ... unless the frame was a custom.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

I don't think that guy has a clue about what he is selling. First off, that frame is not a 56 inch frame, but possibly a 56cm frame. If it is a C50, why wouldn't he have taken a pic of the driveline side of the frame where it says C50. I love that paint scheme, but I have some serious doubts about that being a C50.


----------

